# Causey 7/13



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Went back to Causey. Got there around 2 PM, and found my porta bote tool laying where I left it. Will have to be more careful next time. Trolled the lake for about an hour and a half and caught 4 kokes. Got all four of them in the first hour, then it slowed down after that. I had to leave early to be back in time for work. It was pretty fun getting those bigger ones. My daughter even reeled the last one in (with my help). I like that place a lot better on the weekdays. There were not near as many crowds there.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

PAVLIK,Nice fish: could you get them jigging in a canoe? I reamain boat challenged


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like you have them figured out. Nice job.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

good job! Im officially jealous!


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

Mmm, I bet those tasted good.. Especially the fat one in the middle


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

the PM i sent you.... they wont be doing that again.... great looking fish!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Pav: How deep were you trolling when you hooked these guys up? I was up there on Sat. and hooked one at about 19 feet around 1 or 2 in the afternoon. Other than that we were just hooking into tigers.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

20 feet


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

dang i really need to find the time to get up there and fish and someone else to help weigh down the front end of the boat but do they have an actual boat ramp or is it just primitive for small boats?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd describe it as a gravel / mud boat ramp (depends on what the water level is like; lower / further into the summer = muddier). There are large metal barricades they put up to keep people from being able to back trailered boats into it. To launch, you need to be able to carry your boat down to the water (maybe 100~ feet or so). As such, you won't see any large boats there.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

That's why I love Causey. No big boats.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

billybob said:


> That's why I love Causey. No big boats.


+1


----------

